# PHOTOGRAPHY



## fossil (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll be arriving in the area on the 18th of May and will be staying for 5 days. If anyone wants photos taken of anything or of a group, just let me know. No fee is required. I will send you the pic through e-mail or can send it on a cd for the cost of mailing and cd. I shoot weddings and do nature photography, but thought I might put the camera to good use while I'm down there. I can do some underwater photos too if needed. Hope to hear from you...


----------

